# Chytrid Fungus?



## reptile dude007 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is treating Dart frogs the same for treating other frogs for this? Is they a different ratio of lamisil to water?


----------



## reptile dude007 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry I meant to post this in General Discussion.<Actually, it goes in General Health & Disease Treatment, where I've Kindly moved it for you. If you've accidentally misplaced a post of yours you can report it using the little yield sign looking triangle next to the red & yellow cards, in the upper right hand corner. Catfur>


----------

